# Fighting for Money



## ben2008

Ive been watching this board for a few weeks now & just been a bit scared to join so go easy on me please lads. :thumb:

Im not realy the type to just have a fight for no good reason but ive been recently been ask a couple of times to fight for money (£20 - £50) bye just general people that are friends of friends etc.

I was just wondering what other people would do if asked.


----------



## ParaManiac

Not my idea of a night out ! :confused1:

Mate you could get seriously hurt and no one is gonna give a fook

As for the cash on offer - serious p1ss take.

There are plenty of easier ways of making a couple of bob,don't do it is my advice,but you're a big boy now so the decision is yours.

and welcome!


----------



## chrisj22

Politely tell them to go fcuk themselves 

I'm sorry, but it's a thuggish thing to do, and for between £20-£50 - they're having a laugh aren't they?

I'd expect loads more, but as I said, it's a nobs game.


----------



## toxo

your friends sound like right chavs if there asaking you to fight for money


----------



## ben2008

Cheers guys.

Tbh I never realy considered it, well not for that kind of money anyway.


----------



## Guest

fight for money!!! twenty quid..... what a waste of time... can't believe you would even consider it for that money mate the implications are immense.

if you knock someone out and they don't get p what happens then?

plus who says they aren't going to knock you out or worse.

oh and welcome to the board fella


----------



## manson

> been a bit scared to join





> Im not realy the type to just have a fight





> people that are friends of friends etc


 :whistling:


----------



## Guest

sorry mate didnt read that you hadn't considered it ! :lol:


----------



## Ollie B

This thread has to top it off as one of the most ridiculous. IMO


----------



## itraininthedark

ben2008 said:


> Ive been watching this board for a few weeks now & just been a bit scared to join so go easy on me please lads. :thumb:
> 
> Im not realy the type to just have a fight for no good reason but ive been recently been ask a couple of times to fight for money (£20 - £50) bye just general people that are friends of friends etc.
> 
> I was just wondering what other people would do if asked.


mate done it.. in wolves there used to be a small circuit going on in some units that were owned privately.. not too sure if it still goes on. But i took a lot of beatings mate won a few too.. but id seriously consider how in need you are of £20 pound, we were fight ing for £500 - £1000 a go. got very poor vision in my right eye due to some bad bumps.. if i could turn back time.. I WOULD NOT DO IT AGAIN.


----------



## ben2008

[email protected] said:


> your friends sound like right chavs if there asaking you to fight for money


They kind of are but just an older version.

lol


----------



## toxo

are you a big lad? i got it from ardmen all the time when i lived in chavsvile aka watford.


----------



## Guest

ha ha..... as mentioned mate i wouldnt do it for that money, plus it is dodgy ground anyway and there are better ways to make money, or to fight if thats what floats your boat.......


----------



## ben2008

itraininthedark said:


> mate done it.. in wolves there used to be a small circuit going on in some units that were owned privately.. not too sure if it still goes on. But i took a lot of beatings mate won a few too.. but id seriously consider how in need you are of £20 pound, we were fight ing for £500 - £1000 a go. got very poor vision in my right eye due to some bad bumps.. if i could turn back time.. I WOULD NOT DO IT AGAIN.


I've got a decent job so dont need the money like but it has always interested me.


----------



## Ollie B

ben2008 said:


> I've got a decent job so dont need the money like but it has always interested me.


----------



## ben2008

[email protected] said:


> are you a big lad? i got it from ardmen all the time when i lived in chavsvile aka watford.


Im off an average size 5'9", 14 stone.


----------



## itraininthedark

nothing to do with size at all mate, fighting bare knuckle is completely differnt to any type of fighting youve done before.. if your a good boxer you stand a decent chance.... but why would you wanna do it anyway?????? you dont make sense??


----------



## Guest

14 stone sounds quite stocky for 5 9 mate, i am 14.5 stone at 5 10 and considered to be a 'big' ish lad so dont talk yourself down.... i am obviously talking average joe proportions not BB proportions though


----------



## the_muss

I've fought for money in MMA competitions but that is supervised with medics on the scene with rules and a referee.<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>

<o></o>

As for fighting for £20 to £50, surely that isn't worth the risk of getting seriously hurt?<o></o>

<o></o>

I know some gypos that'll fight to the death for £50 and have seen a few bouts and it normally ends with someone completely out matched and gets a good bloody kicking.<o></o>

<o></o>

I would say if you do fight ensure that you are well trained, wear a gum shield and have enough friends there to drag him off of you if it turns sour. If you are having doubts about it then it sounds like you'll bottle it nearer the time and its the worst feeling ever - getting pressured in to a fight that you are not 100% confident and prepared for. <o></o>

<o></o>

So in my opinion, unless £50 is a huge amount of money for you its not worth it, oh and it won't give you a good reputation around town cos as soon as people know you fight every hard man wanna be will be trying to take cheap shots at you!


----------



## Guest

and if you're interested why not join an mma club that is pretty good if you like a ruck..


----------



## Ollie B

isnt bare knuckled fighting illegal?


----------



## Magic Torch

My mate does prize fighting but its the orgainised type, he basically has to sell tickets for the night and he gets a % of the face value. About 20-30 of us always watch him and get ringside tickets for 60-80 quid, he makes £30 at least a ticket so just from us lot he gets 1k, and with the other tickets he can make a couple of g's..... But he wears head gear and gum shield so its all cool


----------



## the_muss

PompyMan said:


> and if you're interested why not join an mma club that is pretty good if you like a ruck..


Exactly, you'll learn loads as well as have the fun of a fight but have less chance of getting hurt. I've made some great friends doing martial arts and learnt so much too. <?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>

<o></o>

If you consider fighting without any formal training then you might as well book that visit to casualty now, you may be "useful" in a pub fight but that means nothing very little against a good tactical fighter. Glad you're not considering it.  <o></o>


----------



## itraininthedark

Ollie B said:


> isnt bare knuckled fighting illegal?


yes as is [email protected] blokes up the ar5e and bummin sheep...


----------



## itraininthedark

ben2008 said:


> Im off an average size 5'9", 14 stone.


join an mma club as pompy mans said.. best advice iv herd so far! if you heart aint in it now, it wont be in it then!! just get down your MMA club its much safer and its a controlled environment. :thumb: :thumb :


----------



## Ollie B

itraininthedark said:


> yes as is [email protected] blokes up the ar5e and bummin sheep...


 mg:


----------



## itraininthedark

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest

should rename this thread 'snatch'

class film

someone chuck in a diamond and we are golden!


----------



## N2GB

make £20 - £50 and run the risk of getting well busted up me thinks not..

for such little money u`d need to be good and fast enough to get the job done quickly,,remebering that there is always someone fast and better around the corner..myself I would`nt bother and i`d tell ur friends to do it themselves the risk of injury far out weighs the money,,


----------



## the_muss

Magic Torch said:


> My mate does prize fighting but its the orgainised type, he basically has to sell tickets for the night and he gets a % of the face value. About 20-30 of us always watch him and get ringside tickets for 60-80 quid, he makes £30 at least a ticket so just from us lot he gets 1k, and with the other tickets he can make a couple of g's..... But he wears head gear and gum shield so its all cool


If he makes half of the ticket price, I'd assume his opponent makes the other half? Don't the organisers make anything from the tickets? Also is there only one fight per bill??? Sorry but sounds a bit exaggerated to me? :confused1:

From what I've herd prize fighters get anywhere from £200 to £1,000 per fight, the better you are the bigger the prize. Either way its not worth the risk.


----------



## Ollie B

the money is pants. Not worth the risk.


----------



## Paul1436114510

Unless the person i was fighting was a complete flump i wudnt dare fight for even £50.

Thats a ridiculous amount of money, and even if you win you might start to get a reputation for yourself, all it takes is someone to decide to take you out with a knife.


----------



## itraininthedark

the_muss said:


> If he makes half of the ticket price, I'd assume his opponent makes the other half? Don't the organisers make anything from the tickets? Also is there only one fight per bill??? Sorry but sounds a bit exaggerated to me? :confused1:
> 
> From what I've herd prize fighters get anywhere from £200 to £1,000 per fight, the better you are the bigger the prize. Either way its not worth the risk.


when i fought mate min win was £500 the most i herd of people gettin in same night as me was like a £1000, but im sure some made more, there used to be about 15 - 20 fights at night in the units. Tickets were bloody expensive though mate.. lot of wagers and other things going on too. there used to be a good fifty - sixty blokes if not more at a time watchin each bout like.. very very brutal and cold atmosphere..

as for making half the ticket price?? whats that about?


----------



## Ollie B

Paul said:


> Unless the person i was fighting was a complete flump i wudnt dare fight for even £50.
> 
> Thats a ridiculous amount of money, and even if you win you might start to get a reputation for yourself, all it takes is someone to decide to take you out with a knife.


True. We have heard enough knifing on the news lately as it is.


----------



## Magic Torch

the_muss said:


> If he makes half of the ticket price, I'd assume his opponent makes the other half? Don't the organisers make anything from the tickets? Also is there only one fight per bill??? Sorry but sounds a bit exaggerated to me? :confused1:
> 
> From what I've herd prize fighters get anywhere from £200 to £1,000 per fight, the better you are the bigger the prize. Either way its not worth the risk.


The money is split yes, TBH I just know he makes 1-2k a fight and its to do with the amount of tickets he gets rid of, there are normally 5-6 fights on the bill, he always fights near the top of the bill, I think that has a baring on how much he gets. Still it is all legit, head gear and mouth gaurds, doctor, judges etc


----------



## ben2008

Thanks for the replys everybody. I think an mma club would be good and ill have a look around.

Btw the fight wasnt a proberly organized thing like, he just basically wanted to fight me and fancied makin abit of it.

Cheers

Ben


----------



## Guest

he wanted to fight you? anything personal? if not he sounds a complete pr!ck!


----------



## Inggasson

If you want to fight for money, there's plenty of legitimate ways to do it, for a lot more than £20.

sign up here -> http://sfuksubmissionfightinguk.yuku.com/ to find out where you can train MMA.


----------



## itraininthedark

yeh mate the guy sounds like a to$$er


----------



## YetiMan1436114545

2 fighters I know, one gets 6-9k before the ticket sales and more if he wins, another 17-20k before ticket sales and more if he wins.


----------



## itraininthedark

YetiMan said:


> 2 fighters I know, one gets 6-9k before the ticket sales and more if he wins, another 17-20k before ticket sales and more if he wins.


wheres that?? any pre requisits?


----------



## ben2008

He jst wanted to fight me because he thinks hes hard and will take a go at most people realy but he has been kicked in a couple of times.

I reackon I would of done him though.

And hes a complete prik, I try to avoid him but my friends no his friends etc. plus we drink in the same pub.


----------



## YetiMan1436114545

itraininthedark said:


> wheres that?? any pre requisits?


They are pro fighters mate, I think Tom knows James Thompson who at a guess is on 50k + a fight


----------



## Five-O

ben2008 said:


> I've got a decent job so dont need the money like but it has always interested me.


[email protected] me, you think your in fightclub or somehting.... :tongue: :laugh:


----------



## fozyspilgrims

I wouldn't get out of bed for £50 let alone fight some stranger!! :nono:


----------



## Five-O

Agree.....and do him Ray Winstone style ala' Scum....

"Wheres ya fackiiin tool"


----------



## sonofwacky

welcome m8.well the way a see it is .if u got a good job n dont need money. forget it mate if u interested in fighting go to a boxing club.


----------



## ben2008

Five-O said:


> [email protected] me, you think your in fightclub or somehting.... :tongue: :laugh:


lol :laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## bkotey

Welcome mate. Great thread lol MMA would be your best option tho!


----------



## Ollie B

Five-O said:


> [email protected] me, you think your in fightclub or somehting.... :tongue: :laugh:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Lost Soul

ben2008 said:


> I've got a decent job so dont need the money like but it has always interested me.


can I ask what your job is mate? as when I read the passage below I think to myself, "how strange"



ben2008 said:


> He jst wanted to fight me because he thinks hes hard and will take a go at most people realy but he has been kicked in a couple of times.
> 
> I reackon I would of done him though.
> 
> And hes a complete prik, I try to avoid him but my friends no his friends etc. plus we drink in the same pub.


----------



## ben2008

I'm a car salesman.

Nothing special but a decent job for a lad my age.

Edit: I am starting to sound like im off Fight Club actually.


----------



## megatron

itraininthedark said:


> yes as is [email protected] blokes up the ar5e and bummin sheep...


PLEASE GET YOUR FACTS STRAIGHT!!!!

This enlightened government gave us, to mark the second millenium since the year of Christ, the legal right to sodomise 16 year old boys!

Bless Tony Blair and all who sail in him... ****ing ****.


----------



## BIG GRANT

no offence meant here m8, but did u have a crack pipe in ya mouth when u started this thread?? ur mates mates mates are a lttle silly and have been watching 1 to many films, ur best of out of that circle of freinds me thinks. :thumb:


----------



## ben2008

BIG GRANT said:


> no offence meant here m8, but did u have a crack pipe in ya mouth when u started this thread?? ur mates mates mates are a lttle silly and have been watching 1 to many films, ur best of out of that circle of freinds me thinks. :thumb:


No crack pipe but a couple of pints at lunch was completely sober when i start it. :innocent:

Tbh I only no him from my local (everyone knows everyone pub).


----------



## BIG GRANT

sounds to me like they were trying to stitch you up m8, tell them to [email protected] off and find some other mug, or up it to at least £55!! :whistling:


----------



## Lost Soul

ben2008 said:


> I'm a car salesman.
> 
> Nothing special but a decent job for a lad my age.
> 
> Edit: I am starting to sound like im off Fight Club actually.


Secondhand Cars?


----------



## ben2008

Lost Soul said:


> Secondhand Cars?


Yeah.

But its quite well paid.

:thumb: :thumb : :thumb:


----------



## Lost Soul

ben2008 said:


> Yeah.
> 
> But its quite well paid.
> 
> :thumb: :thumb : :thumb:


not if you turn up with a fcuked up boat race and broken bones....even that would make selling a 52 plate vectra to a taxi driver a hassle


----------



## The Project

Please do not take this the wrong way, we train hard try to nail the diet and in most case strong willed and focused on are goals. Why the f*uck put it all on the line for £20-£50. MOVE AWAY FROM THESE PEOPLE. Offer these people £2.50 to suck some c*ck. At the end of the day you do what you want to do, talking here will not stop you on a fri/sat night. Sitting in a cell is a very lonley place, waking in hospital is not promised to us if we take this path. good luck my friend.


----------



## itraininthedark

megatron said:


> PLEASE GET YOUR FACTS STRAIGHT!!!!
> 
> This enlightened government gave us, to mark the second millenium since the year of Christ, the legal right to sodomise 16 year old boys!
> 
> Bless Tony Blair and all who sail in him... ****ing ****.


..bloody hell!! i didnt know that!!! no wonder thers been a sudden influx in people that way inclined?!?!


----------



## itraininthedark

YetiMan said:


> They are pro fighters mate, I think Tom knows James Thompson who at a guess is on 50k + a fight


 ..ahhhhh!! lot of money that is!!


----------



## LEWIS

I got offered 10k once, money was put on a pool table and said i could have it if i went to the travellers camp and faught.

I turned down the cash as i thought - there is no way you would come out of it in any fit state.

Later on that evening i carried on drinking with the travellers and they told me they were glad i turned the cash down as i was a decent guy and if i had gone to fight the guy would have crushed my skull!!!!

good move to leave the temptation.


----------



## ARNIE

ballet is nice!


----------



## itraininthedark

LEWIS said:


> I got offered 10k once, money was put on a pool table and said i could have it if i went to the travellers camp and faught.
> 
> I turned down the cash as i thought - there is no way you would come out of it in any fit state.
> 
> Later on that evening i carried on drinking with the travellers and they told me they were glad i turned the cash down as i was a decent guy and if i had gone to fight the guy would have crushed my skull!!!!
> 
> good move to leave the temptation.


..OH 5hit!! thats a bloody close shave mate!! theres some travellers fights on youtube.. i think travellers have a nerve missing in the jaw! iv hit a few hard, they always get back up!! slective breeding i think!


----------



## YetiMan1436114545

My dad used to have a security firm and had some of the "big" travels from this neck of the woods working for him, some of the stuff they used to do to people is quiet disturbing.

I personaly would only now ever fight if a ref is involved. A friend used to fight for £50 a pop in car parks but he just loved to fight and to be honest would do it for free.


----------



## Lost Soul

LEWIS said:


> I got offered 10k once, money was put on a pool table and said i could have it if i went to the travellers camp and faught.
> 
> I turned down the cash as i thought - there is no way you would come out of it in any fit state.
> 
> Later on that evening i carried on drinking with the travellers and they told me they were glad i turned the cash down as i was a decent guy and if i had gone to fight the guy would have crushed my skull!!!!
> 
> good move to leave the temptation.


So why did they want to fight you?


----------



## Magic Torch

When we were younger (like 16), 5 of us were out late, drinking/smoking the usual crap, and a load of travellers in a Transit van pulled up and jumped out - about 10 of them. We all shat our pant and ran off, they grabbed of our mates who had braces and pinned him down on the floor while another one pulled his braces out tooth by tooth.....fcukin nasty b4stards


----------



## ben2008

Magic Torch said:


> When we were younger (like 16), 5 of us were out late, drinking/smoking the usual crap, and a load of travellers in a Transit van pulled up and jumped out - about 10 of them. We all shat our pant and ran off, they grabbed of our mates who had braces and pinned him down on the floor while another one pulled his braces out tooth by tooth.....fcukin nasty b4stards


What a load of tossers!!!!

People like that make me mad, whats the f***ing point. Bet they felt right hard after doing that.

:cursing: :cursing:


----------



## Mr Brown

Would you fight these guys for free?


----------



## trickymicky69

i am gonna stick my neck on the line and say most of the gypsy fighters on you tube are sh!t and that any of the good ones will not be found on there.


----------



## ben2008

Mr Brown said:


> Would you fight these guys for free?


Are you sure youve got the right video.

But if you have, yeah i'd fight those anyday.


----------



## Mr Brown

Oh I got the right video!


----------



## Paul1436114510

Mr Brown said:


> Oh I got the right video!


Then yes, aload of chavs, i would hope that the general public would jump in and help me take them out. By the way anyone know what the crack with this Brian Cockerill dude is? I got his book the Taxman and i seen him on Mcintyres underworld, he suppose to be best fighter in Britain?


----------



## itraininthedark

Mr Brown said:


> Would you fight these guys for free?


Gladly


----------



## itraininthedark

trickymicky69 said:


> i am gonna stick my neck on the line and say most of the gypsy fighters on you tube are sh!t and that any of the good ones will not be found on there.


ive seen a few good ones.. bartley gorman i think his name was/is was on there for a while.. il try find some for you


----------



## itraininthedark

Paul said:


> Then yes, aload of chavs, i would hope that the general public would jump in and help me take them out. By the way anyone know what the crack with this Brian Cockerill dude is? I got his book the Taxman and i seen him on Mcintyres underworld, he suppose to be best fighter in Britain?


Dunno mate its difficult to say.. ive herd hes hard as nails!! but theres always someone better.. it only takes one good punch in the right place and your down. im pretty sure the likes of joe egan or some of the MMa fighters would not really have too much of a problem with him. As most the people hes dealing with are like half his size and a fraction of his strength. I wouldnt want to mess with him though.


----------



## Paul1436114510

itraininthedark said:


> I wouldnt want to mess with him though.


Yeh i agree, i wouldnt want to mess with anyone that was 23 stone lol. I live pritty close to Brian but ive never seen him, there suppose to be alot of hard lads in the north east, i guess alot of them keep themselfs to themselfs.


----------



## ben2008

These two were meant to be best gypsy fighters about at the time.

There not doing bare nuckle on it but both were meant to be the best around for that kind of thing.


----------



## borostu82

Paul said:


> Yeh i agree, i wouldnt want to mess with anyone that was 23 stone lol. I live pritty close to Brian but ive never seen him, there suppose to be alot of hard lads in the north east, i guess alot of them keep themselfs to themselfs.


i know a few guys who have some trouble with him. i heard he slated a few people in his book and the stories were not true.


----------



## ben2008

Paul said:


> Yeh i agree, i wouldnt want to mess with anyone that was 23 stone lol. I live pritty close to Brian but ive never seen him, there suppose to be alot of hard lads in the north east, i guess alot of them keep themselfs to themselfs.


He's inside at the minute according to that Macintyre program.

Thats probably why you havent seen him.


----------



## Paul1436114510

borostu82 said:


> i heard he slated a few people in his book and the stories were not true.


yeh i heard that too, one of my dads mates was at the lee duffy v brian cockerill fight and he said it wasnt like the book, he said lee was in a different league and brain ran off.


----------



## itraininthedark

ben2008 said:


> These two were meant to be best gypsy fighters about at the time.
> 
> There not doing bare nuckle on it but both were meant to be the best around for that kind of thing.


Silly boy Lenny Mclean and roy shaw wernt gypsys..

MAd gypsy bradshaw as the name suggests was apparently 'king of the gypos' Lenny Mclean broke his jaw.


----------



## ben2008

itraininthedark said:


> Silly boy Lenny Mclean and roy shaw wernt gypsys..
> 
> MAd gypsy bradshaw as the name suggests was apparently 'king of the gypos' Lenny Mclean broke his jaw.


Yeah your right, I was getting Lenny mixed up with Gorman.

Edit: A short film about him -


----------



## itraininthedark

yeh gorman was supposed to be hard as nails, his face was mashed.. alot of people used to talk about him where i was doing doors a few year ago in Uttoxeter. Such a weird place everyones doin everyone!! really weird but friendlyish people.. im sure Gormans got few kids into the same stuff?


----------



## BLUE(UK)

itraininthedark said:


> im sure Gormans got few kids into the same stuff?


His nephews if i remember correctly box out of Earl Shilton boxing gym.


----------



## Lost Soul

Are gypsies hard?

If so is it?:

1 genetics

2 a hard life makes them hard

3 the fact more fight than other social groups which means more fighters are exposed

4 its something they train for as a sport/hobby more frequently than other social groups

5 other (your thoughts)

I know some hard travellers and I know some not so hard ones yet travellers are noted in folk lore for being 'hard men'

What are your thoughts?


----------



## YetiMan1436114545

Lost Soul said:


> Are gypsies hard?
> 
> If so is it?:
> 
> 1 genetics
> 
> 2 a hard life makes them hard
> 
> 3 the fact more fight than other social groups which means more fighters are exposed
> 
> 4 its something they train for as a sport/hobby more frequently than other social groups
> 
> 5 other (your thoughts)
> 
> I know some hard travellers and I know some not so hard ones yet travellers are noted in folk lore for being 'hard men'
> 
> What are your thoughts?


I guess there general thought of being hard is.... Some seem to resemble neanderthal people meaning they have thick skulls so can take more blows!

On a serious note thought... They seem to not care... A lot of them I know/have known their parents smacked them about so they are used to the violence and they grow up knowing thats the only real thing. The school I went to loads went there and thats the only way they knew how to settle any thing.

I could not say if they fight more or less than others on the whole but with expirience... Out of the 40 or so fights I was involved in at school or witnessed at school 30 + involved gypsies. About 1/5 of our school were gypsies. A lot that also went to my school were training to be boxers, they all loved to fight it seemed.

People think they are hard, the way they talk... I am a polite man and come accross very well. I start talking like a mush then people soon look at me twice and become more warey.


----------



## BLUE(UK)

Lost Soul said:


> Are gypsies hard?
> 
> What are your thoughts?


They're no different to anyone else really but what one must realise is,they go around in larger groups and obviously peer pressure is huge and therefore they need to stake their claim within the hierachy so will naturally fight or flight.

Another thing is that if they get into trouble,they can move on quickly and evade the law so are far more likely to fight/get into trouble than not.

Peer pressure can goad them on to taking on the local 'ardman of the town they're within.Quite often they dont actually fight an 'ardman but usually some coked up muppet.

I've worked the door in a pub where it was 90% gypsy's within it and i must say that they were always sound guys since i knew a few of the older guys(the ones who controlled the sites).Bear in mind that there are 3 different 'camps' surrounding the town i live in as well as the usual ones who just camp anywhere so they weren't always all from the same site.

I have also trained alongside(not with) some gypsy's in the gym i used to go to and they were always polite with me as i was to them.One of them claimed to be 18yrs old although he looked more 25 but he was doing 3sets of [email protected] reps quite easily.

Dont get me wrong though,there are plenty of gypsy's out there who are total knobs,such as the one who tried to glass me,the one who tried to fight me,etc,etc.


----------



## shauno

leave the tw8ts to smash each other to bits imo


----------



## Guest

Having had fights with gypos on numerous occassions growing up i have to say they are not overly good fighters at least not better than any one else who has had a few fights. What they do have is the ability to be sneaky ****s and while your smashing one guy two more flank you:cursing:

That said they do seem to take a punch very well, i remember i was about 15 and out in town with my gf at the time when this little gypo **** started on me which turned into a proper fight, by the end of it i knocked him down but not before i got a bruised up face and a swollen hand from punching his boney body over and over!

As far as fighting for money it would have to be a lot more than 50quid but if it was and no way i could get sent down for it then sure why not otherwise not a chance in hell.


----------



## Paul1436114510

I know a few gypsie families, they all live in houses now though. 1 lad i know hes about 26, really nice lad, unless he tarmacs your drive then you probly wont like him. He's a funny fella, aint big or anything but always wears a tank top on a night out and he's game as ****. Must have had his head smashed in 100 times but he'll keep going back till he wins. Helped me out a while ago when i was getting some bother of some bouncers so i like him lol


----------



## marklondon

borostu82 said:


> i know a few guys who have some trouble with him. i heard he slated a few people in his book and the stories were not true.


Hello there, i got a mention in his book, as having had some money taken from me.

You cant take it away from the man, he has got the best punch iv ever felt, but no money was taken, just 5 thousand E's. Brian isnt a latter day saint just taking cash from people, the man took anything, and ate as many drugs as he sold.

Nor was i a grass, lets have it right now, he supposedly finds a phone number in my pocket and calls it, and a police inspector tells him i am an informant? Yea right.

Anyway Brian, good on you for catching me on the day all those years ago, and good on you for getting a few quid out of books etc, but please, stick to the truth, its better than silly lies.


----------



## Bashy

marklondon said:


> Hello there, i got a mention in his book, as having had some money taken from me.
> 
> You cant take it away from the man, he has got the best punch iv ever felt, but no money was taken, just 5 thousand E's. Brian isnt a latter day saint just taking cash from people, the man took anything, and ate as many drugs as he sold.
> 
> Nor was i a grass, lets have it right now, he supposedly finds a phone number in my pocket and calls it, and a police inspector tells him i am an informant? Yea right.
> 
> Anyway Brian, good on you for catching me on the day all those years ago, and good on you for getting a few quid out of books etc, but please, stick to the truth, its better than silly lies.


What the ****


----------



## synthasize

ben2008 said:


> I've got a decent job so dont need the money like but it has always interested me.


Yeah sex has always interested me but I've not started whoring myself out.

Yet


----------



## tyramhall

This thread is 4years old ffs lol!


----------



## Super_G

ben2008 said:


> Ive been watching this board for a few weeks now & just been a bit scared to join so go easy on me please lads. :thumb:
> 
> Im not realy the type to just have a fight for no good reason but ive been recently been ask a couple of times to fight for money (£20 - £50) bye just general people that are friends of friends etc.
> 
> I was just wondering what other people would do if asked.


We did this at weekends when i was at school, made quite a decent amount for a kid of 15!! Wouldnt even consider it nowadays though, not am i too old for it but going to work with cuts and bruises is a quick reason to get sacked


----------



## itsme1

Done pro fights mate in Mma n always got paid £500 roughly n that was with proper rules medics on hand and I was training 5 days a week. Got spotted went to some underground fights cos bloke asked me to have a go took one look and couldn't get out that place fast enough. It's all good you might go in catch the guy right off the bat n win n not get a mark but the types of people that follow it normally bet BIGGGG money on there guys n don't like losing and wouldn't think twice about finding you when your not expecting it if you know what I mean


----------



## Dux

marvel man said:


> Im off an a
> 
> i hope you hit hard and a ****ing fast mate - 20 quid a fight is ****ing stupid wont even pay for a broken tooth


He's probably moved on..... Since 2008


----------



## MasterBlaster

Would love to. Granted that's not a lot of money I do love to knock chaps around from time to time and if I can't get sued or charged for assault then I'm in.


----------



## supermancss

if u fancy a random scuffle, go talk to MMA gyms. gneerally coaches help match fighters and sometimes need last minute fighters. Usually around £100mark for the fight


----------

